# Little Johnny



## Halo (Jul 18, 2008)

Little Johnny watched, fascinated, as his mother smoothed cold cream on her face. 'Why do you do that, mommy?' he asked. 'To make myself beautiful,' said his mother, who then began removing the cream with a tissue. 'What's the matter?' asked Little Johnny. 'Giving up?' 

          *     *     *     *     *      *    *     *     *     *     *

The math teacher saw that little Johnny wasn't paying attention in
class. She called on him and said, Johnny!   What are 2 and 4 and 28 and
44?  Little Johnny quickly replied, 'NBC, FOX, ESPN and the Cartoon Network!'

     *       *     *      *     *     *     *     *     *     *     *

Little Johnny's kindergarten class was on a field trip to their local police station where they saw pictures tacked to a bulletin board of the 10 most wanted criminals One of the youngsters pointed to a picture and asked if it really was the photo of a wanted person.  'Yes,' said the policeman.  The detectives want very badly to capture him.'  Little Johnny asked, 'Why didn't you keep him when you took his picture?'

           *     *     *     *     *     *      *     *     *     *    *


----------

